# Exterior of garage facade up



## ezekiel (Nov 4, 2007)

Finally just about finished putting up the exterior of the garage facade. Before this season started I really wanted to dismantle the entire structure and rework it into something more appropriate for a haunted house but I waited too long so I 'll just have to deal with it this year.
View attachment 91763​This year the front yard is going to be divided two different zones:

The yard is going to be dedicated to the Halloween ToT scene. We will have graveyard areas, some coffin elements, a photo-op station, scarecrows, jack, and the ToT station which will be the witches shack. The entire yard area dedicated to the ToT'ers is to be fenced off with one entrance/exit with traffic that will flow in a circle pattern.
The driveway will house the entrance to the haunted house which I'm hoping should provide enough space for a queue line. I'm hoping the queue line doesn't get longer than 20 people, but will have to devise some kind of contingency plan to handle overflow. The exit for the Haunted House is on the side of the garage which should help to reduce traffic congestion between those in the queue line and those exiting the house.
As you can see from the photo we took this evening we still have a long way to go for the yard and even farther in the garage, i.e. nothing has been built inside yet! Regardless of how much work is still to be done, the last two days have been great. We managed to get the garage facade up and construct a working entrance door. This is great because it will allow me to work on the inside of the haunt without prying eyes seeing everything being built.

So the goals for this weekend are the following:

Construct at least the outside perimeter walls of the haunt and as much of the internal structure as possible.
Put the Ravensgallow signs back onto the columns
Mount the Gargoyles onto the columns
Put up the entrance gates
Finish work on the "Haunted House Coming Soon" sign (carving, painting, sealing)
Mount the sign post out front and hang the "Haunted House Coming Soon" sign
Stake out the traffic pathway for the ToT area; including mapping the footprint for the witch's shack and photo-op area
Finish up a couple more sections for the haunt website/blog

Going to be a long weekend but we are forecast to have clear skies through Monday so that is a plus!

Later.


----------



## oaklawn Crematory (Jun 25, 2010)

My gosh that looks absolutely great!


----------



## DrewDaze (Oct 9, 2019)

Do you have any other links to your photo? The attachment link is no longer working. Would love to see your creation and hopefully gain some inspiration from it. Thank you


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

DrewDaze said:


> Do you have any other links to your photo? The attachment link is no longer working. Would love to see your creation and hopefully gain some inspiration from it. Thank you


Unfortunately this post is from the blog portion of our site that didn't make it over from our summer upgrade, the poster has not been active here since 2015, and none of their old links in their signature or their blog on wordpress are working either. 

This is a link to their albums here on Halloween Forum, but I'm afraid it may not contain any completed images from their 2011 haunt setup: https://www.halloweenforum.com/members/ezekiel.21606/#xfmgAlbums


----------

